# Erorr instalacion ATI-Driver-8.051 en x86

## Diabliyo

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0 con kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r3.

Me he instalado xorg, xorg-server, xorg-config, xfce4, etc, etc.. Y actualmente estoy escribiendo este post con mi x86 mediante mi escritorio Xfce4.

El problema es que no estoy utilizando el driver que le deberia corresponder a mi tarjeta de video ATI RADEON 9550 de 128MB, que seria el driver fglrx o algo asi jejeje...

Intente instalarme el driver de ati (desde emerge) y me lanza el siguiente error, el cual tras leerlo y leerlo, no doy como solucionarlo  :Sad: ....

Espero puedan ayudarme, gracias por su tiempo !!

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.26-gentoo-r3

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501

 [32;01m*[0m Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[130C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3195:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2410:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo-r3 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Last edited by Diabliyo on Tue Feb 03, 2009 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

fijate si no tenes algo mal en el kernel.... es lo mas probable

----------

## gringo

igual todo se reduce a que pruebes con una versión mas moderna del driver de ati.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

Aqui mi info:

```
shell# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]

shell# emerge --search xorg

xorg-x11 v7.2 [instalado]

xorg-server v1.3.0.0-r6 [instalado]

shell# lsmod

intel_agp              30788  1 

agpgart                37204  1 intel_agp
```

Mi kernel:

```
Processor type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device drivers --->

   Graphics support --->

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

      <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

      <M> ATI Radeon support

   <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

      <M> 

```

----------

## darkevil

hola, 

tienes que dejar desmarcada en el kernel la opción de ati radeon support y la de DRI para poder instalar los ati-drivers

y nos dices como va el tema...

EDITADO: ufff, cuanto tiempo sin escribir por aquí...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## luisx

hola. yo acabo de instalar gentoo en mi dell studio 1535. (me costo mucho   :Embarassed:  ). mira tuve ese mismo error

lo que tienes que hacer es desenmascar otra version de ati-drivers

echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

despues emerge ati-drivers

si aun te sale ese error habria que revisar la configuracion del kernel.

saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> hola, 
> 
> tienes que dejar desmarcada en el kernel la opción de ati radeon support y la de DRI para poder instalar los ati-drivers
> 
> y nos dices como va el tema...
> ...

 

Es la primera vez que leo semejante barbaridad :S, nose porque me aconsejas eso, pero con todo respeto, solo lo haria alguien realmente inexperto en el tema o bien que no sabe ni para que sirve la opcion :S.... Aparte, si lees el manual de Hardware 3D Acceleration Guide, comprobaras que estas en un error!!!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *luisx wrote:*   

> hola. yo acabo de instalar gentoo en mi dell studio 1535. (me costo mucho   ). mira tuve ese mismo error
> 
> lo que tienes que hacer es desenmascar otra version de ati-drivers
> 
> echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Hola:

Justamente asi es como se soluciona  :Very Happy:  !!... Solamente habilite la version que me dijiste y logre instalar el driver sin bronca alguna !!...

El problema ahora es que no logro que me lo carge  :Sad: ... Vaya, lo he instalado, despues he comprobado que este disponible y realizar eselect:

```
shell# modprobe -l|grep fgl

/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko

shell# eselect opengl set ati
```

Despues edite mi xorg.conf y quedo asi:

OJO: omito todas las partes, solo lo importante referente a la tarjeta grafica.

```
Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load   "GLcore"

    Load   "bitmap"

    Load   "int10"

    Load   "vbe"

    Load   "ddc"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "1"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "ATI RADEON 9550"

    Driver        "fglrx"

    #Driver       "vesa" 

    #VideoRam    4096

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

He reiniciado CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, startx y no se visualiza el modulo cargado  :Sad: .

Por otro lado, edite nuevamente el ]xorg.conf y la linea de Driver "fglrx", la he cambiado por esta: Driver "ati", y me ha cargado otro driver que no me sirve de mucho porque no proporciona aceleracion:

```
shell# lsmod

radeon                129440  2 

drm                    74280  3 radeon

intel_agp              30788  1 

agpgart                37204  2 drm,intel_agp
```

Finalmente he checado los enlaces simbolicos de GL y no parece haber problema :S

```
shell# ls -l /usr/lib/ |grep ati

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      32 Jan 16 23:40 libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   73648 Jan 16 23:09 libatiadlxx.so

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  139344 Dec 14 16:11 libbonobo-activation.a

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1057 Dec 14 16:10 libbonobo-activation.la

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      29 Dec 14 16:11 libbonobo-activation.so -> libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      29 Dec 14 16:11 libbonobo-activation.so.4 -> libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   91568 Dec 14 16:11 libbonobo-activation.so.4.0.0

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1257950 Dec 14 21:32 libruby18-static.a

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   41066 Dec 15 11:50 libstartup-notification-1.a

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1011 Dec 15 11:50 libstartup-notification-1.la

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      34 Dec 15 11:50 libstartup-notification-1.so -> libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      34 Dec 15 11:50 libstartup-notification-1.so.0 -> libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   34252 Dec 15 11:50 libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    4096 Dec 24 00:38 notification-daemon-1.0

```

Que puedo hacer ??

bye bye

----------

## luisx

intentaste configurar con  aticonfig ?

# aticonfig --initial --force --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

ya cargaste el modulo?. agrega fglrx a  /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6

# echo "fglrx" >>  /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6

# modprobe fglrx

eso si, veo que activaste el Direct rendering del kernel, yo desactive esa parte. solo deja lo de agp support. 

y por ultimo que error te tira el Xorg.

saludos

----------

## darkevil

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *darkevil wrote:*   hola, 
> 
> tienes que dejar desmarcada en el kernel la opción de ati radeon support y la de DRI para poder instalar los ati-drivers
> 
> y nos dices como va el tema...
> ...

 

es verdad que barbaridad... si quieres usar el driver RADEON.

para compilar ati-drivers es necesario desactivar la opción DrM que da soporte DRI en el kernel.

Wiki howto ati-drivers

a no ser que ahora se haya cambiado la forma de compilar este drivers, yo sigo teniendo el direct rendering = yes sin tener esta opción del kernel marcada aunque sea una barbaridad    :Confused: 

ahora me doy cuenta que después de 5 años con gentoo sigo siendo un inexperto.  :Question: 

----------

## Diabliyo

 *luisx wrote:*   

> intentaste configurar con  aticonfig ?
> 
> # aticonfig --initial --force --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> ya cargaste el modulo?. agrega fglrx a  /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6
> ...

 

No puedo usar aticonfig por que no se instalo :S, es raro que no se instale, en otras PCs he instalado ati-drivers y se instala automaticamente el aticonfig, pero en esta ocacion no :S...

----------

## Diabliyo

 *luisx wrote:*   

> es verdad que barbaridad... si quieres usar el driver RADEON.
> 
> para compilar ati-drivers es necesario desactivar la opción DrM que da soporte DRI en el kernel.
> 
> Wiki howto ati-drivers

 

a no ser que ahora se haya cambiado la forma de compilar este drivers, yo sigo teniendo el direct rendering = yes sin tener esta opción del kernel marcada aunque sea una barbaridad    :Confused: 

ahora me doy cuenta que después de 5 años con gentoo sigo siendo un inexperto.  :Question: [/quote]

Yo te lo mencionaba porque tengo una laptop con una ATI tambien, y en esta tengo funcionando el ati-drivers, emulando juegos con cedega, etc, etc... Y en el kernel tengo las opciones igual a como las puse en el primer post...

Para quitarme la espinita, de que quepa la posibilidad que como tu me lo estas diciendo, realize lo siguiente:

1- Desinstale ati-drivers

2- Recompile Kernel quitando la seleccion de DirectRendering, dejando asi:

```
Processor type and features --->

<*> MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device drivers --->

   Graphics support --->

   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) --->

      <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 support

      <M> ATI Radeon support

   < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->
```

3- Inicie sistema con el nuevo kernel.

4- Instale ati-drivers.

5- ERROR, el mismo error...

Aqui se comprueba que la modalidad que me aconsejo, no fue de ayuda, y cabe la posibilidad que en su caso, el DRI no se este cargando debido a que estar cargando el soporte del fglrx mismo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## luisx

 :Embarassed:   perdon por lo del aticonfig, yo ya tenia una instalacion de ati-drivers antes.  :Laughing:  , ya tienes el ati-drivers instalado el de la rama inestable no?. lo que no te carga es el modulo. mira yo segui esta guia para cargar el modulo. 

yo hice estos pasos : http://linortux.com/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=55&func=view&id=8&catid=2

no se como ayudarte mas. lo siento. 

que error te manda a la hora de hacer modprobe fglrx?

----------

## gringo

yo francamente no tengo ni idea de si estáis hablando del driver libre o del propietario de ati, pero el libre requiere de drm y el de código cerrado no, eso seguro.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> yo francamente no tengo ni idea de si estáis hablando del driver libre o del propietario de ati, pero el libre requiere de drm y el de código cerrado no, eso seguro.
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues hablo del driver que esa en portae :S

----------

## i92guboj

Por arrojar algo de luz al hilo, que creo que va algo perdido.

El paquete ati-drivers instala el driver fglrx, driver propietario de código cerrado y producido por ATi. Este driver al igual que el de nvidia tiene su propio interface DRM y no necesita el DRM de linux para nada.

El paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati es el driver radeon de toda la vida, y el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd es el nuevo RadeonHD, que es experimental. Si no me equivoco, ambos requieren DRM en tu kernel si quieres usar DRM (aunque posiblemente funcionen sin él).

----------

## Diabliyo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por arrojar algo de luz al hilo, que creo que va algo perdido.
> 
> El paquete ati-drivers instala el driver fglrx, driver propietario de código cerrado y producido por ATi. Este driver al igual que el de nvidia tiene su propio interface DRM y no necesita el DRM de linux para nada.
> 
> El paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati es el driver radeon de toda la vida, y el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd es el nuevo RadeonHD, que es experimental. Si no me equivoco, ambos requieren DRM en tu kernel si quieres usar DRM (aunque posiblemente funcionen sin él).

 

Entonces, asumiendo que voy a utilziar ati-drivers del portage:

1- Necesito desmarcar la opcion: Direct Rendering del Kernel ??

2- Es posible hacer funcionar el ati-driver que me aconsejo luisx

```
shell# echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

shell# emerge ati-drivers
```

Por favor orientame un poco  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Por arrojar algo de luz al hilo, que creo que va algo perdido.
> 
> El paquete ati-drivers instala el driver fglrx, driver propietario de código cerrado y producido por ATi. Este driver al igual que el de nvidia tiene su propio interface DRM y no necesita el DRM de linux para nada.
> 
> El paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati es el driver radeon de toda la vida, y el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd es el nuevo RadeonHD, que es experimental. Si no me equivoco, ambos requieren DRM en tu kernel si quieres usar DRM (aunque posiblemente funcionen sin él). 
> ...

 

Solo se que no es necesaria. No se si tenerla activada puede ser perjudicial o no. Se que nvidia-drivers, por ejemplo, pueden usar el drm del kernel en lugar del suyo propio si así se configura el driver. No se si ati tiene una opción similar o no.

 *Quote:*   

> 2- Es posible hacer funcionar el ati-driver que me aconsejo luisx
> 
> ```
> shell# echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Con tan solo eso debería funcionar, entendiendo por "funcionar" que emerja el driver. En mi experiencia los drivers de ATi siempre han sido problemáticos, especialmente con configuraciones basadas en xinerama. Casi nunca funcionan con las últimas versiones del kernel y/o xorg-server, etc. etc.

Yo empezaría por el principio. Paso por paso: emerge el último driver posible. Para ello edit tu package.keywords y añade "x11-drivers/ati-drivers". Borra cualquier linea previa sobre dicho paquete que exista. Luego emerge ati-drivers. Si compila sin problemas descarga cualquier driver relacionado que haya cargado (desde fuera de X, por supuesto) con rmmod:

```

rmmod radeon

rmmod fglrx

```

Usa modprobe para cargar la nueva versión y justo después usa dmesg y mira cuidadosamente al final de su salida para ver si hay algo raro. Si todo está correcto intenta iniciar X, y si no inicia mira los logs de X, usualmente en /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## luisx

yo pensaba que no era necesario decirle que estaba usando el driver propietario, pero asi es yo siempre he hablado del diver propietario de ati el cual no necesita el drm del kernel.

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno, siempre he hablado del driver que esta en el portage, que es el de propietario  :Very Happy: .

Continuando con mi problema, la instalacion del driver en su version x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 que me menciono luisx fue exitosa, debido a que el intento de instalacion de la version reciente del portage causaba error. Cone ste driver la instalacion fue exitosa pero no pose aceleracion 3d debido a las siguientes pruebas echas como root y como usuario, ambas muestran el mismo error que es:

```
shell# glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

Con glxgears sale la ventana con los engranes pero rodando a una velocidad muuuuuy lenta, hasta parece que se congelan en los giros... Y cuando cierro la ventana manda el siguiente error en la consola.

```
shell# glxgears  

X connection to:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

Al intentar instalar el driver mas reciente que me proporciona el portage, me manda el siguiente error:

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.26-gentoo-r3

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501

 [32;01m*[0m Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[130C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3195:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2410:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i486-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo-r3 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

Por otro lado, segun ati.com la lista de drivers compatibles con mi tarjeta ATI RADEON 9550. son desde la version 8.26.18 hasta la mas reciente 9.1.Last edited by Diabliyo on Tue Feb 03, 2009 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

Madre mía, con lo sencillo que es usar google (y bugz) y la que estáis liando...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231768

Es un bug que tiene como medio año ya, las posibilidades creo que son:

· Actualizar la versión del Kernel

· Actualizar la versión del driver ATI, acaba de salir la versión 8.573 que descarga el driver 9.1

· Revisar el bug y aplicar los parches necesarios, para lo que será necesario crear un overlay personal si es que no lo tienes ya.

P.D: Diabliyo, modifica la línea de puntos de tus primer y último mensajes que han deformado por completo el tema y es un poco molesto  :Wink: 

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Madre mía, con lo sencillo que es usar google (y bugz) y la que estáis liando...
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231768
> 
> Es un bug que tiene como medio año ya, las posibilidades creo que son:
> ...

 

He actualizado mi kernel a la version 2.6.27 mediante portage, e intentado instalar el drivers mas reciente que proporciona portage y el mismo problema, el mismo error  :Sad: ....

Por cierto, para instalar el driver mascareado que me recomeindas 8.573 es necesario desenmascarar mas paquetes como: xorg-x11, xorg-server, etc, etc... Y la vdd no quiero desenmascarar paquetes que despues puedan causar conflictos !!...

Que puedo hacer al respecto ???, alguna idea ??, ya que el error persiste y actualemente tengo el kernel 2.6.27 de portage !!.. Pero, mas tarde llegando a mi casa pongo el code del resultado del intento de instalacion del driver !!

Gracias por su atencion !!

----------

## kalmath

Yo no me acuerdo bien, pero no se si tuve un error parecido al tuyo con unos ati-drivers y lo solucione instalando la version 8.542, puedes probar.

----------

